# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa PRO v.1.2.1 - MTK repair, deleted data recovery and many more!!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.2.1 is out!  *With this Software update we are glad to present new advanced features and support of new devices.
On your numerous requests, we have released feature of repairing devices, which are based on MediaTek CPUs using scatter!
Also added new eMMC functionality - «Boot partition enable» and for  Samsung eMMC flash chips - «Remove write protect» and «eMMC geometry  edit».
In addition, added support for new Samsung, LG, Lenovo, Alcatel and Oppo devices.*  Medusa PRO v.1.2.1 Release Notes: 
- Added «Repair devices based on MediaTek CPU's using scatter» feature!
With this feature you can repair different devices via eMMC, which are based on MediaTek CPUs. 
To repair such devices, you should perform the next steps:  *I. If device eMMC is not damaged*  *Solder the necessary eMMC wires**Connect the device**Go to «Factory Repair» tab in the Software**Press «Repair devices based on MediaTek CPU's using scatter» button**Select proper scatter and necessary files**Press «Write partitions» button**Device repair is done*  *II. If device eMMC is damaged *  *If eMMC chip is damaged, you can replace it to similar Samsung eMMC chip.
You should have CID and know properties (Boot1, Boot2, RPMB partitions’ sizes) of eMMC, which you want to replace.*  *Connect Samsung eMMC to Box (via soldering eMMC wires or via eMMC adapter)**Press «eMMC geometry edit» button, enter necessary Boot1, Boot2, RPMB partitions’ sizes and set them**Write proper CID of eMMC, which you want to replace**Go to «Factory Repair» tab in the Software**Press «Repair devices based on MediaTek CPU's using scatter» button**Select proper scatter and necessary files**Press «Write partitions» button**After writing will be complete, replace device’s eMMC chip to programmed Samsung eMMC**Assemble the device and power it on. Device repair is done* 
- Added «Remove write protect» feature for Samsung eMMC flash chips
- Added «eMMC geometry edit» feature for Samsung eMMC. With this option  you can set Boot1, Boot2, RPMB partitions’ size for Samsung eMMC
- Added «Boot partition enable» - you can set, whether the device is not  boot enabled or select partition, that will be enabled for boot  (partition1, partition2 or User area)
- Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Samsung GT-I9060I* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SM-G531H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG F460K, F460L, F460S* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (Thanks to Mr. Hoayeu105 aka AquaSta)*Alcatel One Touch 4030* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Constructor for Repair Files*Lenovo P780* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Constructor for Repair Files*Lenovo A390* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Constructor for Repair Files*Lenovo S820* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Constructor for Repair Files*Lenovo A1000F* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Constructor for Repair Files*Oppo T29* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Constructor for Repair Files 
- Added support for the following models via USB (note: these devices  are already supported via USB in old Medusa Software, they are just  revised and added to Medusa Pro Software):  *LG D160* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG D280N* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG D320N* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*LG D410* - Read/Write, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files 
- Improved erase operation (now it is up to 200 times faster)
- Fixed some issues with CID edit
- New features and improvements in "Content Extractor":  *added possibility of restoration of deleted data (files, folders)!
To find deleted data, select «Show deleted data» option in «Content Extractor» window and parse (read) data from device or file.
Note: unfortunately, not all deleted data can be undeleted**fixed errors with searching and displaying data**improved cashing process for video-files (in «Search media» window)**added more criteria for inner media-files search**fixed issue with window's hanging after some device been connected**fixed some GUI problems* 
- Box firmware has been updated! To update firmware, it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the Software  *Please pay attention! As you may have noticed, there is a minor issue with early Medusa PRO boxes firmware update.
Non-updatable boxes are covered with warranty and entitled for replacement by authorized resellers.
It will be not possible to use new eMMC feature («eMMC geometry edit»,  «Boot partition enable», «Remove write protect») without updating Box  firmware!* 
- All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)  [YOUTUBE]F5ej4IlgB4E[/YOUTUBE] Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

